# I've fallen in love with this horse !



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Just had to share this adorable little guy ...... I saved it on Ravelry and will get it tomorrow ..... click on the "projects" link on top to see all the fun colors people are making this in.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/4011087142946226/


----------



## Mimi CindyB (Mar 3, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Sure wish I could crochet, he is wonderful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

When you click on the link, click on the link in the photo- there is a video- not in English but you can follow it- and step by step photos very cute!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Just the thing for my horse Crazy sister. 

Robin


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Fantastic stashbuster.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

That is a very cute looking horse. Thank you for posting. I am going to have to bookmark the pattern.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

i could crochet it, but stuffing animals is my Archilles heel
beautiful though!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

love it! Thankie!
:thumbup:


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I know! Isn't it the cutest? She has other African Flower animals as well on Ravelry!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The horse really is cute.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

He looks like a lot of fun to make. Thanks for the link.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

The pattern is free on liveinternet along with the video


----------



## Verna (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going to make up a couple for my grandkids, Christmas is coming....lol only 8 months away! Thank you so much for sharing the site with us.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

The pattern is free on liveinternet along with the video


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll have to see if I can find the free pattern and video.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern for this.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

adorable! so colorful and happy.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

RosieC said:


> I'll have to see if I can find the free pattern and video.


http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/svet28/post300621600/


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I love him too - VERY cute!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely adorable, need to put it on my list of items to make.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! He/she really is adorable!! I'm not seeing a translation from the Russian pattern on the liveinternet link; am I missing it?? Would love to have the pattern, & the video tutorial!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Cakes, make it and have someone else stuff it for you. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

gloriam said:


> Sure wish I could crochet, he is wonderful.


Yep. Same here. i wish I could
Please show us when it is ready.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

RosieC said:


> Just had to share this adorable little guy ...... I saved it on Ravelry and will get it tomorrow ..... click on the "projects" link on top to see all the fun colors people are making this in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

the first words out of mouth were "WOW HOW COOL" i have never seen anything like this horse...i can see how you fell in love with him.. his maker is so creative, a real work of art! 
Blessings


----------



## Daisy Cottage Designs (Apr 24, 2014)

So cute... My "project ADD" is way too bad, though. I would never get past the flowers.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Click on translate and it translates to english, I have copied and shall make it one day.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is really cute.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not sure if I posted this....but the pattern is available on Ravelry. It is called "FATTY LUMPKIN THE BRAVE AFRICAN FLOWER PONY". The Designer is Heidi Bears. I believe you can get the english translation. I know that when you purchase a pattern on Ravelry, you get the PDF choice of language. If you purchase this pattern, you are given permission to sell anything you make from her patterns, as long as you state the design is hers. Very cool.....can't wait to get my act together and get what I need to start this horse !! Glad you all liked it.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

They are made by crocheting African flowers...so smart!! This person also has patterns for other animals...Quite cute!!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Thanks for sharing! He/she really is adorable!! I'm not seeing a translation from the Russian pattern on the liveinternet link; am I missing it?? Would love to have the pattern, & the video tutorial!


I have Google translator installed so it automatically translates any language


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Heidi Bears has her African Square Animal patterns for sale on Ravelry and Craftsy. They all look gorgeous


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, so adorable, a wonderful horse! And now, sigh, I cannot crochet.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

hajra said:


> Click on translate and it translates to english, I have copied and shall make it one day.


Where do you click on "translate"? Everything is in Russian.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Judyh said:


> Where do you click on "translate"? Everything is in Russian.


You need to install Google translator and put in in your bookmark bar, then you will be able to click on it to translate anything. There isn't a translate built into this pattern.


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

She is starting to make knitting patterns. I think the only one so far is for the Hippo.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Where is translate to click on? I downloaded translated on the kindle but don't know how to get it to work! Thanks for any help


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

RosieC said:


> Just had to share this adorable little guy ...... I saved it on Ravelry and will get it tomorrow ..... click on the "projects" link on top to see all the fun colors people are making this in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

